# Zeni Tani R32 GTR is here at last



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

After bloody months of waiting and waiting, I collected my Zeni Tani prepared R32 GTR today! :clap: 

To my surprise the bodywork is even better than my old R32 GTR V-Spec II, although it's crying out for a damn good wash, polish and wax. :thumbsup:

I drove it back all the way home off boost, 3000 rpm, which you can imagine was very frustrating, and until it's been mapped I'm not going to know what a reputed 650bhp RB26 feels like, bugger! :chuckle: 

Hopefully next weekend I'll get the chance to clean it and take some photos for all to see. :wavey:


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

I, for one, await pics with bated breath....................


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yeh come on - show us the pics


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Yeah,me too...


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

pics and specs,we need to know?


----------



## turboslippers (Nov 2, 2003)

650? Should be interesting! I'm still waiting for this experience...only been in 400-450bhp...love to know what a what another 200 ponies is like!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Nigel, get some pics up !!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

congratulations mate, now where are those pics


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

GTR_Cymru great to hear  

pictures please


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

Nice one!!!!!! 
pics please-


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Patience is a virtue! :chuckle: 

Specification as follows:

Power 650ps Torque 70k Racing engine!!!

No accident history!!
One owner car!!

Enigine;
87x73,7=2627cc
TOMEI colling chanel Forged piston + Ti coating topling
HKS Drag gasket t=1,2mm 87
ZENITANI original camshaft 272/10,5 lift (IN/EX)
TOMEI valve spring Hi-Lift type
ZENITANI original valve guide
HKS reinforcement oil pump(Gr.A)
ZENITANI original oil pan(capacity up)
ZENITANI processed port Drag Special port
ZENITANI processed combustion chamber
ZENITANI processed water line and other
Compression 8,3

Intake;
HKS GT2530x2 (Sp1 processed aquchuater & EX maniport expansion)
HKS reinforcement actuator
TRUST Inter Cooler 3layer
ZENITANI Original piping
M`s power air cleaner
HKS EVC 2

Exhaust; 
ZENITANI original Intake pipe
ZENITANI proessed exhaust manihold
VeilSide type 3 stainless muffler

Body;
CUSCO 7point roll gage

Cooling;
HKS oil cooler R type
ZENITANI original big capacity aluminium radiater

Fuel;
Main injecters 700cc
Addition injector 444ccx2
Fuel pump standard GT-Rx2
ZENITANI original computer control

TECTOM C460 

OS triple clutch
Transmmion BCNR33 late model
HKS ETS contorler
ZENITANI original transfer

Suspention;
HKS Hyper dumper 
HKS Dual Racing F9k R7k
HKS pirouper
ZENITANI rear member coler

Brake;
PAD Front RAP racing SHP-ZX
ZENITANI original brake hose
HKS brake fluid DOT4

Interior;
HKS boost daial
HKS oil daial
RECARO SR-2
ZENITANI original rear seat panel(FRP)
price about 100,000yen
With original rear seat

Max boost 1,5~1,6
Max power 650ps


----------



## Pulse D (Mar 26, 2005)

Very Nice Spec:thumbsup:


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

Standard AFM'S

Mick


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

This is the spec it arrived with.

I've already got Brembo's and Gram Lights to fit on, and a few other items, but there will be much more to come!


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Nigel, Is it the really lowered grey one with the over hanging sides on the rear spoiler and the standard 16"'s.

If it is... 'Very wolf in sheeps clothing' !!!

Nice


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

think its this one 
Nissan Skyline GTR32 650PS

am i correct in saying that the AFM should be changed when changing the ecu to something like the D Jetros?????

lovely car Nigel


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

looks hard as nails. 
early lancer evo recaros by looks of it.
interesting that it sounds like they have removed the squish areas on the combustion chambers to drop the compression a bit and de-shroud the valves. thats a good call in my eyes.

standard breather setup aint the best plan, bet that sucks in loadsa oil residue when driven hard.

stock AFMs can be kidded to run more power, its a pikey way, but it works.


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Brian220 said:


> Nigel, Is it the really lowered grey one with the over hanging sides on the rear spoiler and the standard 16"'s.
> 
> If it is... 'Very wolf in sheeps clothing' !!!
> 
> Nice


Yep, that's the one!! :thumbsup: :chuckle: 

I'm not sure about the rear spoiler, but because it's different it's growing on me, but I don't like the standard alloys, and it will be interesting to see how much the bronze gram lights changes the appearance. Here's a photo as it was in Japan (the photo really doesn't do it any justice):


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Ohh yeah that looks like a demon in sheep cloth. Great spec too.
OS Triple clutch, is something for the saturday afternoon shopping-mall parkings . . .:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle: 

Absolutly great car, . . .by the way drop thoses Recaros and put the originals back or some nice Reca. or Bride seats.:smokin:


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

gtrlux said:


> Ohh yeah that looks like a demon in sheep cloth. Great spec too.
> OS Triple clutch, is something for the saturday afternoon shopping-mall parkings . . .:chuckle: :chuckle: :chuckle:
> 
> Absolutly great car, . . .by the way drop thoses Recaros and put the originals back or some nice Reca. or Bride seats.:smokin:


Bride seats :smokin: :smokin: :smokin: for sure








you should have got Topspec to order you some when they shipped the car


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)




----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

Thems some nice seats! how much??


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

sideways.taff said:


> Thems some nice seats! how much??


[email protected]

dont know the cost mate, give them a shout on the email addy above

Jon


----------



## Gez (Jan 8, 2003)

I know this car.... i was going to buy it from wonderful autos before i bought the 33...Nice car.


----------



## zeinitani_gtr (Oct 12, 2006)

Congrats my fellow Zenitani built GTR owner....looking good....more pics please!!!!!!!!..

Navin:squintdan


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

looks cool.

im also not to keen on the rear spoiler, but as you said, its different and growing on you


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Wow i want to come and see this 

Butuz


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

If you don't like the Recaro's, what do you make of the rears then?


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

looks like the back of a police car! i love the car mate but please change that rear spoiler?


----------



## psd1 (May 15, 2004)

GTR_Cymru said:


> If you don't like the Recaro's, what do you make of the rears then?


Whats the deal with the puke resistant rear seats? Cant be any lighter than the real thing?

Nice car!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

ANDY H said:


> looks like the back of a police car! i love the car mate but please change that rear spoiler?


Wait for the pics of the car when it's nice and shiny (and with bronze gram lights on) before you pass judgement on the spoiler, I think maybe you'll have a different opinion!

I think it's the standard wheels that don't look right, maybe because the car is seriously low, and of course the pic isn't great quality either!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

I forgot to mention, the car was first registered in Japan in December 1994, and has been issued with an M prefix registration number.

It must be one of the "youngest" R32's now in the UK.


----------



## Al_s13 (Sep 19, 2004)

i love the standard R32 wheels. Suit the car


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

Zeni-Tani rules mate.

He tuned my old MR2 brings back memories




























Have fun fella.

I have ZeniTani's e-mail address if you want it. You might be able to get some info on the car from him. He doesnt speak good english though


----------



## Joeingo (May 11, 2006)

wow i envy you super much man  
haha enjoy it a lot for me too


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Ohhhhhh you just beat me Nigel, mine was registered in Oct 1994 

Try finding an 'M## GTR' numberplate though....there aint none left, all the R33 owners have nabbed em  That's why I went for an 'L' one in the end.


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

I also used Topspec Imports to import my GTR32 its a 1994 Grade 4 with 34,000km and the service that i got was excellent 

M reg that is 95, wow how did you manage that?
what is the chances of my GTR32 getting reg'd on a M plate?

Micky


----------



## daytona (Jun 28, 2005)

M is '94/95', far more likely to be 94' though as if i remember right only the first 3 months of 95' would get an M.


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

... 

Nice car! Has it been dyno'ed?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

i actually like it with the OEM GTR alloys


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

my GTR is a 1995 and its on a M plate 
i thought most 94 would come under a L


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

GTR_Cymru want to sell the standard wheels?

Butuz


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Howsie said:


> ...
> 
> Nice car! Has it been dyno'ed?


Not yet, I'll probably leave it until the spring now, as it won't be used over the winter.



sexy gtr said:


> my GTR is a 1995 and its on a M plate
> i thought most 94 would come under a L


This was when the registration year ran from 1st August to 31st July, hence an M prefix runs from August 1994 to July 1995.



Butuz said:


> GTR_Cymru want to sell the standard wheels?
> 
> Butuz


PM with an offer, and we'll see.


----------



## The Great One (May 14, 2003)

looks very nice mate:flame:


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

GTR_Cymru said:


> PM with an offer, and we'll see.


Tidy. Would need to know more details first, condition, if they come with tyres, if so what ones, etc.

Cheers

Butuz


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

Photos after a proper clean and polish (but I need different nuts before I can put the Gram Lights on):


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Very nice indeed, the wheels will completely tranform it as well. Love the Gram Lights.

Marc at Topspec is a top bloke, looks like another good one...


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

looking good Nigel, 
looks like Marc and Topspec Imports have done it again


----------



## GTR RICH (Oct 30, 2005)

car looks great :thumbsup: ,got any engine bay pics ?


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

The engine bay is very dusty and will take me another weekend to sort out, but these pica were taken in Japan:


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

thats awesome


----------



## Brian220 (Mar 10, 2005)

Nice....That spoiler looks even more huger in your photos.


----------



## sideways.taff (Mar 3, 2005)

That rear wing really is poo though!  A set of wheels and a normal rear wing and that's the daddy!


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Wonderful car Nigel. Thanks for sharing the pics and details.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one Nigel, looks like a beastie


----------



## Micky Hanson (Oct 1, 2006)

that is a beast of a gtr 
i like the look of them back seats are they custom made?


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks to Nige for showing me round the car today. I have to say that it is in the most amazing original condition. I have not seen a cleaner R32 than this one. Infact, I would go so far as to say - it looks as close to the day Nissan rolled it off the production line as your ever gonna get!

No scratches, stone chips, skuffs or dings. Truly amazing.

It's even undersealed. How many GTR's do you know that were undersealed in Japan? The original owner must really have cherished it.


Its far too good to be a track car. Isnt it nige? 

Butuz


----------



## Haribo (Oct 15, 2004)

Keep the rear spoiler i think it looks awesome! **** wat everyone else says!


----------



## GTR_Cymru (Jun 28, 2005)

A couple of pics of the R32 in its garage with the Gram Lights on:


















I'm going to have to raise the ride height though as the fronts are rubbing the plastic liner, and that's without any lock at all. 

Hope to get better photos up, if it ever stops raining!


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

looking better


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Looking blumming fantastic now


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

Just LOVE that beast, dont like the rear fin though  but that car must fly :bowdown1: opcorn:


----------



## mana_r32 (Jun 24, 2006)

that car is sick , expect for the wing , sorry man....


----------

